# strikemaster or jiffy



## Big City (Aug 31, 2009)

bigshot846 said:


> id personally go with an eskimo i dont care for either strikemaster or jiffy


I had an eskimo and had nothing but problems, made a post on it on a different forum a couple years ago, and seemed like alot of people also thought they were junk. Gave it away. Every thing about it sucked, got tired of watching the Strike Masters and Jiffy's make it look so easy.

So if anyone has a SM, or Jiffy for sale.... Let me know.


----------



## moosetracks91 (Nov 1, 2009)

ya thats all i have hurd about them. same for me. looking for a older jiffy if not ill check out the strikemaster as well


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Here you go if ya want some more info, enjoy

http://www.iceshanty.com/ice_fishing/index.php?board=73.0


----------



## moosetracks91 (Nov 1, 2009)

thanks tommy-n.

ill check it out


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

My current auger is an older Stikemaster Magnum III (*similar to the newer MAG 2000) with an 8" auger, its got the Tecumseh T300 engine and has a single "ice chipper" style blade. The chipper blade is a straight, flat blade and is very easy to keep an edger on without a lot of grief. It drills holes just fine, I know the newer augers with the multi curved blades may cut easier and faster but I'm never in trouble when I need a good edge! I do carry an extra and they can be had for around $20.00 or so. 

BTW - The auger I had before this one was on old single handle Jiffy 3hp, 8 inch with a fixed chipper blade, it was heavier than my Mag but cut fine just the same.


----------



## moosetracks91 (Nov 1, 2009)

well at this point anything will beat my 7" lazer hand auger


----------



## SURF&TURF (Nov 5, 2008)

I have not had to do a thing with my strickmaster it's great. I think it's 6-7 years old put 1 spark plug in that's it. Cut's 9 inch holes. Just a pain $$$ when I need it sharpened. I think it had to be the blades and what it cost the company (strickmaster) to have the blade ground is why they discontinued the 3 blade. Just my guess. If I get a 10 inch to replace (keep the 9" for a backup) I will stay with strickmaster. I have a friend that loves his 10 Jiffy I think it's a older model also.


----------



## moosetracks91 (Nov 1, 2009)

ya i think im going to go with a jiffy. for the most part its interchangeable with the blades and that


----------



## gamalot (Dec 29, 2003)

I go with "Keep it simple stupid".

What is popular in your area and who sells and repairs them?

I have a SM with chipper blades and it is 5 years old with the original blades and still cuts just like new. Others with fancier blades can cut holes faster but who is in a contest? Mine gets to the bottom of the ice every time with no effort at all.

I cracked the plastic gas tank and got a new one.

Where I do get POed is when all these companies come out with the latest and greatest improvements. Who really cares if yours cuts a half second faster than mine? 

I have a home full of electronic junk where my TVs won't connect to my VCRs or DVDs and the surround sound stereo lacks the connections for the HDMI that my satellite box has but the TVs don't and it all completely disgusts me. Now I am told I need Blue Ray that won't hook up to any of it.

Get a good used Strike Master or Jiffy with the simple chipper blades and suffer like the rest of us who can sharpen our own blades and just go cut holes and fish. It is not a fashion show out on the ice and those who demand the latest/greatest gear are the ones who pay dearly.

Concern yourself more with proper maintenance during the off season when it is stored and either of these augers should provide many years of excellent service.

Gary


----------



## moosetracks91 (Nov 1, 2009)

ya that is what im trying to get is a older jiffy model. and yaa i dont care if it cuts a second or two faster. anything beats my 7" lazer hand auger at this point.


----------



## gamalot (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey, I started back in the early '60s with a spud. Well, maybe a few spuds

Then they came with a spoon shaped auger that made nice holes for a very short time and were impossible to re sharpen.

I also have a 6 inch Lazer and it works great with under 8 inches of ice.

My SM can be serviced right down the street by the local techumse dealer so I am very happy with it. I think all the rest is simply personal preference and what ever you like is fine by me.

I met a guy just yesterday on the ice who told me I should have bought a jiffy! All I said was "Is there something wrong with my holes"?

Gary

Gary


----------



## moosetracks91 (Nov 1, 2009)

haha i would of held up my fish and showed him off. ya i think for the most its personal perference. i just need something becides my hand auger


----------



## gamalot (Dec 29, 2003)

Don't know if you can deal with Craig's list there but there was a few nice augers right here this last week from $150 -$250.

Right now there is an older Jiffy #30 for $195 that looks to be well cared for.

A good deal might be one that was left with old gas and won't run until you do some minor carb work. Just make sure it turns over easily and is not fried from using straight gas with no oil.

Good luck.

Gary


----------



## moosetracks91 (Nov 1, 2009)

ya thats the thing if it doesnt start i probalby wont buy it. just because ill be scared that it will lead to other problems. ill go check it out. im usually on craigslist all the time. but kinda short on money till bout feb. ill keep an eye out thou


----------



## duffy7382 (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a Strikemaster Lazer. Best $$ I ever spent for ice fishing. Go to their website and check out the links. Click on Bikini Ice Fishing and see how well they cut!


----------



## gamalot (Dec 29, 2003)

Lazer is a Strike master term that describes allot of their offerings from hand cranks to power and even their electrics.

I think he already has a hand crank Lazer and I can't find Bikini ice fishing on the SM site.

Gary


----------



## duffy7382 (Dec 11, 2009)

Sorry, Lazer Mag. Anyway , go to the SM site and check the links. It wont let me post the URL on here but it is bikiniicefishing .com.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

here ya go boys

http://www.bikiniicefishing.com/


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Kinda makes ya wanna break out the ole doodle pole, fish the honey hole and catch some red snapper. Gotta love ice fish'in


----------



## gamalot (Dec 29, 2003)

LOL, Darn, I never see them when I go ice fishing! Most of the gals around here look more like Eskimos! A 120 pounder is looking closer to 250 out on these ponds

Gary


----------

